# Lump close to the neck. Is it cl?



## Shortguy (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here. Not sure if this is the right place to ask. I have a pregnant doe that has had a lump just below the neck. It's about the size of a quarter and it pokes out about the same. There's no hair around the lump. It also has been the same size for about a couple weeks or more. Just wondering if anyone would know if it is CL? What does cl feel like? Thanks


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Does it give just a little when you press it? Has she been given an injection there recently? Can you post a photo of it?


----------



## Shortguy (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, yes it gives a bit when I press on it. Also it appears like it's not attached to the muscle.


----------



## Shortguy (Feb 6, 2017)

I tried to upload a picture but it went onto my profile instead, sorry.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I would suggest you clean it out and see whats inside. The puss should be an off green color if it's CL and very thick. Have her tested just to be sure.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't lance it unless far away from your other goats and in perfectly sanitary conditions. It would be best to have a vet lance it and test the pus. As soon as CL has contaminated the ground, it's pretty much a lost cause.


----------



## Shortguy (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok thanks, she is in a separate pen away from the rest of the goats. I was thinking of lancing it and bringing the junk to the vet, and go from there. I have heard that cl has very little to no smell. Is that true? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, that is correct.


----------

